# SHARK TOURNEY / CAMPOUT MAY 21ST-23RD??? YOU IN??



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Beaches are still blindingly white, and water is beautiful!

As others have said on here, we need to do this! We could all use a break I'm sure.

Who's in for this coming weekend, May 21st-23rd to do this dang thing??? I know it's shorter notice, but if we can still get enough people to come out and have a good time...let's do it!:toast

You in?


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Clay wish I could But took off those 4 days for the first one so I won't have another weekend offfor awhile! Hope you get enough people to Have It and Have a Great Time!! I'll be thinking about Ya'll while am Work:crying


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

No other thoughts????


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

we'll be in Panama city for the Emerald Coast Redfish tourney. Was so counting on camping out at McRea. Enjoy while ya can!!!!!! I'll be thinking about ya:takephoto


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

we may be around, not sure till tues or wed.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Tis short notice but we might can swing it if everyone's on board looks like a few are backin out lets here from those who can go......................


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

lets do it

if we wait too long

it may be too late

i think we will do it anyway

snagged line said he and bloom are also game:toast


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *FishnLane (17/05/2010)*we'll be in Panama city for the Emerald Coast Redfish tourney. Was so counting on camping out at McRea. Enjoy while ya can!!!!!! I'll be thinking about ya:takephoto
> 
> Dang!!!! Us too,
> 
> Dawna is onme pretty hard to go to more camping function/get togethers this year!! Would've love to have made this one.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Its Gonna be Hot soon..................... some camping sounds great!!!!!!


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Ah-Ha! I'm friggin logged in finally! I'll be out there for the festivities but unsure about the boil part. May just get a bunch of oysters instead. Do yall like yours with or without oil?


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Fish oil is good for ya.......................

Dan, If your thinking of cooking any of dem oysters,,,,,,,,,,,,Ya cant beat "Match-lite" Oysters.............just put a flameto one and hold on!!!!!!!!!!!!

Somthing for the kids......................Tar Ball toss

When it gets dark around the campsites, we canset outsome Tiki -Tar -Torches.................

This is starting to sound good...................Hope the weather is nice.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

OK...forget the shark tourney..not enough people on short notice.

But...lets have some fun out there tehn!


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Count us in for da social..................


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Where do Yall gather up at, near the pass? Gonna try and make it out there.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

On the north side of Mcree..in the no wake zone. Nice protected waters


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Ok, I'll try and make it.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Straight up gangsta party it is then Flavor Clay. Word Up Yo! So how many folks are gonna show up so as I know how many oysters to get? Screw it,100lbs. should get us by. Beer is a good filler.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

OK, is there going to be drunk shark fisherpersons there cussin and swearing at 10pm???? If there is I'm not bringing my 10yo and putting my tent in the middle of them!!!! :doh oke

J/K, I should be North on Sand Island Sat. (Dogs) I will try to get over there and meet some fine folk. I'll be flying my Lite Blue pillowcase that has PFF painted on it!!!! :usaflag


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Crap. Won't be able to make it this weekend. Wish I could..ya'll have fun though. We will be having the fall tourney!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

I sure as He^^ Hope so I'll be there for sure No Matter how many time's we have to cancel !!! or I'll just Campout By myself!!!! But Then I won't have anybody to Help Fight off the Racoons!!:toast So I can Just Sleep!!!:moon


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Looking like we will have a crew out there and some kids too.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

angelyn has been puttin the gear together today and is quite excited about the camp out. where ya at litecatch? where ya barry? she was talkin about gettin some dunkin doughnuts coffee, i told her that was sacrilegious without the fishin lane. good luck at the redfish tourney! we are gonna catch our reds here in pcola and eat em at the pass.:toast


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I forgot about my buddy's 40th birthday party on Pensacola Beach saturday afternoon. Might be able to ride out there on Sunday.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

10-4


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeahhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nav lights work,,,,,,,,,,,Getting ready to head out.............Mark, We'll buzz your dock in a little while, Do you need any help loading??????????


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Who is headed out there today? We will be there after lunch.


----------



## Crowningaround (Oct 16, 2008)

Here is a link to my Facebook with some pics. of the weekend.

Too many to post

<a href="http://www.facebook.com/#!/album.php?aid=2062222&id=1477220743">http://www.facebook.com/#!/album.php?aid=2062222&id=1477220743</a>


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

I enjoyed every pic. thanks angelyn.!!! so much missed our togetherness with friends. til Next time.......... HEY mark?? did ya get a red???


----------

